# Why is eBay so Pricey?



## Sideways

Was looking into finding a mid sized tank engine like the Bachmann saddle tank, so I checked eBay for any deals before looking at online retailers and I was a bit shocked.... 















How is the shipping so expensive??? Do sellers charge whatever they want for shipping, or does it legit cost that much? The prices themselves are usually decent, and that Mantua is almost exactly what I was looking for, but I'm not paying the same amount for shipping as for the actual product. Then there are sellers like this:








Who do the right thing, and don't try to get retail prices (before shipping), and sometimes above, for a pre-owned product. eBay seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to this, and I know its usually better to buy from an online shop, but sometimes a great deal comes along. Do you guys think eBay is really worth the major expenses and risks to save a few bucks? And am I just not used to the cost of this hobby yet, or is train=$$$ a rule of the secondary market?


----------



## MichaelE

The days of $20 Athearn blue box locomotives was a long time ago. Unless you are buying trains and rolling stock that are more toys than models, be prepared for sticker shock if you are just getting back into the hobby after a few decades.

Details, motors, and plastic molding has improved over the decades, and then there is DCC capable or included with the locomotives.

If you want to see real sticker shock, price some European equipment from Germany, made in Germany.

At least the shipping is relatively cheap.


----------



## Lehigh74

Shipping for the 0-6-0 seems crazy high, but the seller has prices listed in both US and Canadian $. I believe it costs more to ship in Canada. I would click on the details tab and/or contact the seller and ask about shipping to your locality. I contacted an ebay seller about a high shipping price and they gave me a better rate than they had listed.

I use ebay sometimes, but it isn’t the first place I look. There is more risk involved and you need to be careful.


----------



## AFGP9

In my many years of eBay selling experience, it is strictly a buyer beware game today. It wasn't too bad 15 years ago or so but today a lot of sellers are playing a shipping price game. The shipping is usually inflated so the buyer can snag some more bucks. If the product you are buying is being shipped by USPS and you know the approximate weight of the product, factor in a guess as to packing and box size. Then go to the USPS site and type in all the seller's information that he will use to ship to you. In other words pretend you are the seller and type in zip code and shipping method. That should give you an idea of what the shipping should cost . You'll have to know your way around the USPS site but it can be done. This method isn't a 100% accurate method but should give buyers a good idea of what the cost should be. I still use it today on the rare occasion I buy off eBay.
Don't fall for the "handling and packing" charges either. I've noticed some sellers even whine about the cost of gas to drive to the P.O. and include that as part of the handling charge. If that is listed as part of the cost, then I move on. That should be the sellers' cost of doing business. It ain't that much anyway. It is miniscule but some buyers act as though it is a big deal and the buyer should pay his expenses.

Kenny


----------



## Streamliner

AFGP9 said:


> In my many years of eBay selling experience, it is strictly a buyer beware game today. It wasn't too bad 15 years ago or so but today a lot of sellers are playing a shipping price game. The shipping is usually inflated so the buyer can snag some more bucks. If the product you are buying is being shipped by USPS and you know the approximate weight of the product, factor in a guess as to packing and box size. Then go to the USPS site and type in all the seller's information that he will use to ship to you. In other words pretend you are the seller and type in zip code and shipping method. That should give you an idea of what the shipping should cost . You'll have to know your way around the USPS site but it can be done. This method isn't a 100% accurate method but should give buyers a good idea of what the cost should be. I still use it today on the rare occasion I buy off eBay.
> Don't fall for the "handling and packing" charges either. I've noticed some sellers even whine about the cost of gas to drive to the P.O. and include that as part of the handling charge. If that is listed as part of the cost, then I move on. That should be the sellers' cost of doing business. It ain't that much anyway. It is miniscule but some buyers act as though it is a big deal and the buyer should pay his expenses.
> 
> Kenny


There are so many types of sellers on eBay. You have the “resellers” trying to make a living, those who just like posting overpriced items and then “trolling” to see if they snag a sucker, totally unaware folks just trying to clear out their garage, estate liquidators, etc. Then, you have guys like me. 

I love searching for old trains and buying them from original owners. I also buy collections from time to time. I love selling on eBay and try very hard to accurately describe each piece, show excellent photos, etc. I research what similar items have sold for and try to list mine at competitive prices. In addition, I realize that my stuff is not actual GOLD and if a listing doesn’t sell after a bit, I usually lower the price. In most all cases, I offer “FREE SHIPPING,” which, of course, means that I have guesstimated the shipping cost into the price. Most of my stuff sells reasonably quickly, but some items are not highly sought after and take time to find a home.

I guess I was just born a merchant. I like buying stuff and selling it. I like cleaning up old trains and getting them to run again. Of course, what I REALLY love, is finding that “Diamond In The Rough,” as I did a few months ago, when I “found” this magnificent Gold Standard Engineering standard gauge GG1 loco, of which only about 40 were ever built. 30” long, weighing 30 pounds and just gorgeous. I sold this beauty on eBay. You just never know what’s going to pop up next!

As for buying advice on eBay, just watch and wait. If you don’t like the deal, wait for another to come along. If you just can’t wait, pay the price and the shipping and just consider the higher prices being for the CONVENIENCE, like buying something at 7-11, instead of Costco. 

Hope you are all doing well and remember, model trains are supposed to be FUN! 

Allen Drucker


----------



## Sideways

Streamliner said:


> There are so many types of sellers on eBay. You have the “resellers” trying to make a living, those who just like posting overpriced items and then “trolling” to see if they snag a sucker, totally unaware folks just trying to clear out their garage, estate liquidators, etc. Then, you have guys like me.
> 
> I love searching for old trains and buying them from original owners. I also buy collections from time to time. I love selling on eBay and try very hard to accurately describe each piece, show excellent photos, etc. I research what similar items have sold for and try to list mine at competitive prices. In addition, I realize that my stuff is not actual GOLD and if a listing doesn’t sell after a bit, I usually lower the price. In most all cases, I offer “FREE SHIPPING,” which, of course, means that I have guesstimated the shipping cost into the price. Most of my stuff sells reasonably quickly, but some items are not highly sought after and take time to find a home.
> 
> I guess I was just born a merchant. I like buying stuff and selling it. I like cleaning up old trains and getting them to run again. Of course, what I REALLY love, is finding that “Diamond In The Rough,” as I did a few months ago, when I “found” this magnificent Gold Standard Engineering standard gauge GG1 loco, of which only about 40 were ever built. 30” long, weighing 30 pounds and just gorgeous. I sold this beauty on eBay. You just never know what’s going to pop up next!
> 
> As for buying advice on eBay, just watch and wait. If you don’t like the deal, wait for another to come along. If you just can’t wait, pay the price and the shipping and just consider the higher prices being for the CONVENIENCE, like buying something at 7-11, instead of Costco.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and remember, model trains are supposed to be FUN!
> 
> Allen Drucker
> 
> View attachment 555946


Great explanation!


----------



## J.Albert1949

It would have helped if you had provided actual links so we could check the listings more carefully.

But I'll take _a guess:_
You're in Canada, right?
And these items... is they from ebay in Europe (perhaps Germany)?

I've seen similar "high shipping prices" for other items from some sellers in Germany.

Perhaps it's nothing more than a "price gouge".
Not much that can be done about that except to either "pay the price", or...
Look elsewhere.


----------



## Old_Hobo

If you’re so incensed, then don’t buy on eBay.....if enough people do that, then they will notice....but I doubt there’s any chance of that happening.....


----------



## Streamliner

Old_Hobo said:


> If you’re so incensed, then don’t buy on eBay.....if enough people do that, then they will notice....but I doubt there’s any chance of that happening.....


Nope! Pretty much zero chance of that happening. I’ve tried other sites and NOTHING has the reach of eBay. If you want to sell it, eBay is the place. If you want to find it, eBay is the place. They provide a very valuable service, for which they charge what some would call high fees, but I find them reasonable for what they offer.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Then I guess we’ll have to put up with the perceived issues then.....put up or shut up, if you will.....


----------



## AFGP9

While eBay does have pricey fees, the biggest gougers are the sellers charging the crazy shipping fees of their own. It makes it all look bad. I agree that eBay is the best way to sell or acquire what a person wants. There is no way around eBay's fees but the over pricing sellers is easy to fix. Don't buy from that person. They'll be more sellers with the same item you are looking for, if not now later. The thing about all this is, there are no train shows at this time so eBay and other selling sites are what you got. Of course there are hobby stores if you are lucky to have one or more around you if you are buying new. 

Kenny


----------



## Shdwdrgn

If I understand correctly, ebay does not charge a percentage of the shipping costs, so some sellers use that to make clear profit. As others suggested above, when you see something like that you should move on because if there's any problems with the item you receive you will find yourself in a huge fight with those types of sellers.

There is one caveat to this though... I also believe ebay automatically calculates shipping rates for the sellers, so it could just be a matter of a bad calculation. It doesn't hurt to contact the seller directly and ask them if they could double-check on the shipping cost to your location. Regardless, I wouldn't pay $55 for a 40-50 year old Mantua loco!

And for comparison shopping (note that I live in the US and purchased from US online shops), I bought two Bachmann 0-6-0T saddle locos last year, already fitted with DCC and new in the box, for $70 each and free shipping. That's actually a pretty good price these days.


----------



## Sideways

J.Albert1949 said:


> It would have helped if you had provided actual links so we could check the listings more carefully.
> 
> But I'll take _a guess:_
> You're in Canada, right?
> And these items... is they from ebay in Europe (perhaps Germany)?
> 
> I've seen similar "high shipping prices" for other items from some sellers in Germany.
> 
> Perhaps it's nothing more than a "price gouge".
> Not much that can be done about that except to either "pay the price", or...
> Look elsewhere.


All are US or Canadian items as seen in the screenshots.


Old_Hobo said:


> If you’re so incensed.....


I'm not someone who'd go full steam Karen about something as easily avoided as this haha, its just really suprising to see such enormous prices for shipping on such lightweight things. My main question was whether the seller can decide how much shipping will cost, and thats pretty well been answered. Like I said, there are great deals to be had, but I'm not very familiar with the pricing of these things, especially the older stuff.


Old_Hobo said:


> Don’t buy on eBay.....if enough people do that, then they will notice....but I doubt there’s any chance of that happening.....


Yeah, it would likely work, but it only takes a dozen or so people to pay that higher price to tell sellers that overpricing pays off eventually. Its a problem in another hobby of mine, we all generally try to avoid the secondary market unless theres no other option, but there's always those few that would rather just feed into it, and make things more difficult for everyone, than wait for an extra little while.


----------



## AFGP9

Shdwdrgn said:


> If I understand correctly, ebay does not charge a percentage of the shipping costs, so some sellers use that to make clear profit. As others suggested above, when you see something like that you should move on because if there's any problems with the item you receive you will find yourself in a huge fight with those types of sellers.
> 
> There is one caveat to this though... I also believe ebay automatically calculates shipping rates for the sellers, so it could just be a matter of a bad calculation. It doesn't hurt to contact the seller directly and ask them if they could double-check on the shipping cost to your location. Regardless, I wouldn't pay $55 for a 40-50 year old Mantua loco!
> 
> And for comparison shopping (note that I live in the US and purchased from US online shops), I bought two Bachmann 0-6-0T saddle locos last year, already fitted with DCC and new in the box, for $70 each and free shipping. That's actually a pretty good price these days.
> [/QUOT
> While it is true that eBay will calculate shipping for you, that isn't automatic. You can still enter your own shipping cost.
> 
> Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

One thing buyers should use is the left side of the selling screen where actual closed sales are listed. That is a good guide. 

Kenny


----------



## QueenoftheGN

Speaking of crazy fees... (for 3 Bachmann boxcars... from Maine.)


----------



## AFGP9

That is beyond crazy. Looks like a fishing ad to me. There are the few crazies who will spend any amount of money because they can. That encourages others to try it to over inflate pricing as well. Over my many years of buying and selling I have seen a lot of tricks. I won't say I've seen everything because I am sure I have not since there are people always trying something. Over all I'd say 98% of the sellers are honest. Just like in real life there are those in the minority who spoil things for the majority.

Kenny


----------



## Streamliner

You know, take almost any, very large company and there will almost always be instances that are problematic, but they are usually few and far between. I LOVE eBay. I buy many items there and not just collectibles. Whenever I am looking for something and the only source seems to be frigging Amazon, I always check eBay and a high percentage of the time, I end up buying from a vendor there. I much prefer giving my business to someone trying to make buck here and there, rather than giving it to the Jeff Bezos. 

Since we are talking about our train addiction here, just WHERE would we be today without eBay? I know we all wish we had a well stocked hobby shop around the corner from our house, but those days are gone forever and thank goodness that a service like eBay is out there for us. Shop wisely, check shipping charges and handling times. Look at a seller’s feedback. If it is 100% positive, rest assured that that seller will bend over backwards to make sure you are happy. It takes real dedication to maintain 100% positive feedback. If something is overpriced, pass it by. If the shipping looks too high, ask the seller about it. Most sellers want to make a sale and will work with you a bit.

Anyway, hope you are all doing well,

Allen Drucker


----------



## AFGP9

Streamliner I agree with most of what you say. Especially Jeff Bezos. I do not use Amazon. Ever. As you say, most of the time whatever I need can be found on eBay. Your talking points regarding shopping wisely, check shipping charges, handling are right on point. The other point you made regarding the 100% positive feedback is a highly regarded level and taking care of the customer is what it takes. That is how I still have a 100% feedback which I earned and maintained over a 15 years of selling. 
Where I vary from your discussion is that the buyer may be able to negotiate a lower shipping cost. I have never been able to do that with the newer sellers. They use the excuse, as I stated earlier, that they have costs they must recover and just can't reduce the price. Weak excuse. I go back to my original statement when I said that is the cost of doing business. Suck it up. I have owned 3 brick and mortar stores in my life. There are certain expenses you must absorb. Period. The good thing is it becomes a tax right off. I don't know how the eBay store tax structure works having never had one. Your point about relying upon the sellers feedback is an excellent point. I'll repeat what I already said. Always check the left column to see if the item you are wanting to buy has sold before. Check the actual completed deals for the the actual price. 

Kenny


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves

Sideways said:


> Was looking into finding a mid sized tank engine like the Bachmann saddle tank, so I checked eBay for any deals before looking at online retailers and I was a bit shocked....
> View attachment 555919
> View attachment 555921
> 
> How is the shipping so expensive??? Do sellers charge whatever they want for shipping, or does it legit cost that much? The prices themselves are usually decent, and that Mantua is almost exactly what I was looking for, but I'm not paying the same amount for shipping as for the actual product. Then there are sellers like this:
> View attachment 555922
> 
> Who do the right thing, and don't try to get retail prices (before shipping), and sometimes above, for a pre-owned product. eBay seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to this, and I know its usually better to buy from an online shop, but sometimes a great deal comes along. Do you guys think eBay is really worth the major expenses and risks to save a few bucks? And am I just not used to the cost of this hobby yet, or is train=$$$ a rule of the secondary market?


While searching ebay, I've noticed several listings for the same item, from the same seller, with different prices


----------



## JCIS4ME

My theory is that mom and pop stores are closing and ebayers are trying to cut a fat hog by gouging prices, but it is also the bidders who could care less, and I am just wondering (not saying it is true) the seller has a bidder to artificially inflate the prices??? 
As for shipping USPS Hiked their rates considerably, when I do win an item I usually contact the seller and request Flat Rate shipping not what E-bay tries to force the seller to use their way of finding a shipping rate. $40 for and item that will fit in a flat rate box for @ $18 .Note, E-bay DOES charge a percentage on the shipping too so they try to make the seller charge more for shipping so they can get more money!!!!!! 
Unforunately I do not have the liberty or time to go 20 plus miles one way to a hobby shop that doesnt carry much in the way of 0 Scale, And a name brand store closer to me but very pricey.


----------



## JCIS4ME

QueenoftheGN said:


> Speaking of crazy fees... (for 3 Bachmann boxcars... from Maine.)
> View attachment 556015


Sellers on E-Bay used to do this to avoid sellers fees and E-bay caught on and now charge the percentage of the shipping too! I used to sell alot on E-Bay but when they CHARGED me a percentage of shipping I stopped!
My buck two ninety eighths worth!


----------



## seacoast

Sideways said:


> Was looking into finding a mid sized tank engine like the Bachmann saddle tank, so I checked eBay for any deals before looking at online retailers and I was a bit shocked....
> View attachment 555919
> View attachment 555921
> 
> How is the shipping so expensive??? Do sellers charge whatever they want for shipping, or does it legit cost that much? The prices themselves are usually decent, and that Mantua is almost exactly what I was looking for, but I'm not paying the same amount for shipping as for the actual product. Then there are sellers like this:
> View attachment 555922
> 
> Who do the right thing, and don't try to get retail prices (before shipping), and sometimes above, for a pre-owned product. eBay seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to this, and I know its usually better to buy from an online shop, but sometimes a great deal comes along. Do you guys think eBay is really worth the major expenses and risks to save a few bucks? And am I just not used to the cost of this hobby yet, or is train=$$$ a rule of the secondary market?


eBay can be a crap shoot. I've found item that are mi longer produced or out of stock for a great price. Yiu just need to do your homework snd if you font like the shipping costs etc mobe onot to the etc seller. ebsy takes pece tofvesch sale sale it's nit likesine of these sellers are ms,kingbig$$$. I heeevthe complants from some I know say they do not wave to sell on eBay as teBay takes thabout 20% of the sale once your done paying all their fees..so it's not worth it.


----------



## MitchR

Streamliner said:


> There are so many types of sellers on eBay. You have the “resellers” trying to make a living, those who just like posting overpriced items and then “trolling” to see if they snag a sucker, totally unaware folks just trying to clear out their garage, estate liquidators, etc. Then, you have guys like me.
> 
> I love searching for old trains and buying them from original owners. I also buy collections from time to time. I love selling on eBay and try very hard to accurately describe each piece, show excellent photos, etc. I research what similar items have sold for and try to list mine at competitive prices. In addition, I realize that my stuff is not actual GOLD and if a listing doesn’t sell after a bit, I usually lower the price. In most all cases, I offer “FREE SHIPPING,” which, of course, means that I have guesstimated the shipping cost into the price. Most of my stuff sells reasonably quickly, but some items are not highly sought after and take time to find a home.
> 
> I guess I was just born a merchant. I like buying stuff and selling it. I like cleaning up old trains and getting them to run again. Of course, what I REALLY love, is finding that “Diamond In The Rough,” as I did a few months ago, when I “found” this magnificent Gold Standard Engineering standard gauge GG1 loco, of which only about 40 were ever built. 30” long, weighing 30 pounds and just gorgeous. I sold this beauty on eBay. You just never know what’s going to pop up next!
> 
> As for buying advice on eBay, just watch and wait. If you don’t like the deal, wait for another to come along. If you just can’t wait, pay the price and the shipping and just consider the higher prices being for the CONVENIENCE, like buying something at 7-11, instead of Costco.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and remember, model trains are supposed to be FUN!
> 
> Allen Drucker
> 
> View attachment 555946


Alan- Class Act!


----------



## Bonz85

I really don't care what someone is charging for shipping, I just factor that into the price. I recently bought a nice drafting chair for $30 and shipping was like $70. There were similar chairs selling for around $100 with "free" shipping. I'm not going to get all worked up about paying a bunch of shipping because it's all the same. But there's probably sellers hoping you don't see the shipping price until after you buy it.
I have gotten quite a few deals on Ebay but that pretty much only happens when you get an auction with multiple items, that way shipping is spread out of lets say 10 freight cars instead of 1 or 2. Sometimes you get a few things you don't really want but that's another thing you just have to factor in. There's only been a few times where I've only bought a single locomotive when the auction bid stayed low.
The thing that annoys me the most is people listing items for more than you can get them from a retailer like trainworld plus shipping ontop the above retail price. Most things that are overpriced never sell and keep getting relisted and you just have to check around to see what the going rate is. 
I can't help but laugh when I see bids on something used going well above retail. I recently seen a old HO life-like box car get bid to over $25 plus another 10 for shipping. Maybe someone wanted it to complete a collection but normal something like that goes for 2 or 3 bucks. Getting a good deal on Ebay comes down to being patient and not getting into a bidding war. Also expect a bit of damage in shipping.


----------



## afboundguy

I've purchased a few things from ebay but mainly the harder to find things most recently MoW items. There are some new ones I saw that were posted yesterday but the overall price is too much for me to stomach making the purchase so I won't be buying them. 

I agree with @Bonz85 about some of the "brand new" items selling for way more than some other online retail stores or even a LTS but I am always a proponent of purchasing from my LTS before online if they have it even if it cost me a few bucks more and some time out of my day to travel there. I feel the few bucks more and the drive is worth it to get their opinion and expertise especially since I've found one that is within an hour of me that has literally probably over a million bucks in inventory and has pretty much everything you could ever want plus it's in the same plaza as my buddy's gourmet mac-n-cheese shop that I can always grab some free mac-n-cheese so it's a double win!

This past Wed I had a much needed guys night out with the mac-n-cheese guy and another lifelong friend and made a stop at the LTS for some PRR MOW yellow paint and some of that tamiya thin set glue. I probably could have saved maybe $5 if I bought them online but I'd much rather reward this LTS who has the ungodly amount of money invested in store inventory with my business. They even took the time to make sure I picked out the correct glue (as I've never used it before) and even showed me how to do it as they were working on a model at the front counter area as I was checking out!

Ok I'm off my high horse now... Carry on!!!


----------



## JCIS4ME

QUOTE,,,
"I probably could have saved maybe $5 if I bought them online but I'd much rather reward this LTS who has the ungodly amount of money invested in store inventory with my business. They even took the time to make sure I picked out the correct glue (as I've never used it before) and even showed me how to do it as they were working on a model at the front counter area as I was checking out!"
I wish there was someone here by me that would do that! Customer service is out and top dollar is all they care about!!!


----------



## Bonz85

Wish I had a LTS. Would gladly pay a few bucks more, Had one an hour away but that closed over 10 years ago. The other ones are in the the 2 hr range and don't have much of a train selection.


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954

What has bothered me about some eBay shippers is the REDICULOUS amount of bubble wrap used and taped with clear tape you can not see where to undo it. Like an Athearn Genesis Big Boy wrapped and tapped in bubble wrap and then stuffed rather crammed it in the original manufactures clear plastic holder then inside the foam holes. Around the original shipping box she put about 20 pounds of bubble wrap around the outside of the box when the brown paper that was outside the bubble wrap would have been all that was needed. Both front and rear drivers slide forward and back wards allowing the driveshafts to come out of the motor. So it sits in the roundhouse. The damage was from from wrapping it so tight with the idea that it will reduce damage but that just creates more. The seller will always say the buyer damaged it removing the bubble wrap. 

A few days ago my wife received some crochet thread wrapped in bubble wrap, yes each induvial ball of thread wrapped separately and all the wrapped balls were again wrapped with bubble wrap . Having seen crochet thread since back in the 1940's when I first saw my mother crocheting I can't figure any reason to bubble wrap it.


----------



## ecmdrw5

Don’t forget, eBay and PayPal take somewhere around 13% of the sale price. Sellers also have to factor that in if they are actually trying to make money and not just getting rid of inventory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

I have purchased a couple of wagons on e-bay in the past. I don't buy there often, but some deals can be had on Roco, Brawa, PIKO, and other European brands. I try to buy from guys just trying to thin the herd rather than trying to make a living from e-Bay.

The wagons I buy are typically $30 or less with shipping $8 or less.


----------



## shaygetz

I sell on ebay, but rarely buy. I charge actual postage plus $1 for packing as bubble wrap is not free. 

My business model follows eight years in retail shaped by my manager. He said it's my stuff until you make it your stuff. The way you make it your stuff is to meet my price. If you don't want to pay my price, then you're free to buy someone else's stuff. In the end, it's still my stuff until you make it your stuff.

I start everything at 99 cents with no reserve, and have found that to be the best policy to make the most money. The feeding frenzies are a sight to behold, and usually go well above any price I can set. Case in point...I posted a DCC loco/passenger consist at the $75 I paid for it, I wanted someone to get the deal I got. Nobody bit. I reposted it at 99 cents, and the bids wars were awe inspiring...I sold it for a final price of $189. Go figure...been posting at 99 cents ever since.


----------



## Sideways

shaygetz said:


> I sell on ebay, but rarely buy. I charge actual postage plus $1 for packing as bubble wrap is not free.
> 
> My business model follows eight years in retail shaped by my manager. He said it's my stuff until you make it your stuff. The way you make it your stuff is to meet my price. If you don't want to pay my price, then you're free to buy someone else's stuff. In the end, it's still my stuff until you make it your stuff.
> 
> I start everything at 99 cents with no reserve, and have found that to be the best policy to make the most money. The feeding frenzies are a sight to behold, and usually go well above any price I can set. Case in point...I posted a DCC loco/passenger consist at the $75 I paid for it, I wanted someone to get the deal I got. Nobody bit. I reposted it at 99 cents, and the bids wars were awe inspiring...I sold it for a final price of $189. Go figure...been posting at 99 cents ever since.


Wow, I guess when people think they've found a deal, they'll hold onto it even when its no longer a deal. I avoid auctions as much as possible, too unpredictable and there'll always be somone who wants the item at any cost.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Sideways said:


> Wow, I guess when people think they've found a deal, they'll hold onto it even when its no longer a deal. I avoid auctions as much as possible, too unpredictable and there'll always be somone who wants the item at any cost.


Case in point -- because Walthers turnouts have been out of stock for so long, I've been looking for them on eBay. Thing is, though, I'm not going to pay more than MSRP plus reasonable shipping. I get tons of notices, and I watch the ones that start below MSRP. I was watching 2 over the last week; one sold for $65, the other for $68. Twice the MSRP and then some.

At those prices, I can wait for Walthers to restock.


----------



## shaygetz

Sideways said:


> Wow, I guess when people think they've found a deal, they'll hold onto it even when its no longer a deal. I avoid auctions as much as possible, too unpredictable and there'll always be somone who wants the item at any cost.


We call them "bidiots" and they're a sight to behold. You see them go beyond a reasonable price into lala land. Why? Who knows...but they're willingly paying it, the check clears and I'm just ducky sending it to them.

_



_


----------



## x_doug_x

Sideways said:


> Was looking into finding a mid sized tank engine like the Bachmann saddle tank, so I checked eBay for any deals before looking at online retailers and I was a bit shocked....
> 
> How is the shipping so expensive??? Do sellers charge whatever they want for shipping, or does it legit cost that much? The prices themselves are usually decent, and that Mantua is almost exactly what I was looking for, but I'm not paying the same amount for shipping as for the actual product. Then there are sellers like this:
> 
> Who do the right thing, and don't try to get retail prices (before shipping), and sometimes above, for a pre-owned product. eBay seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to this, and I know its usually better to buy from an online shop, but sometimes a great deal comes along. Do you guys think eBay is really worth the major expenses and risks to save a few bucks? And am I just not used to the cost of this hobby yet, or is train=$$$ a rule of the secondary market?



I sell on ebay and just guess a shipping price, but for example lets say I upload a ho engine lot with 5 or 6 engines. I have lost my butt several times guessing at shipping. It costs me about 15-20 dollars to ship them due to the weight. I think it cost me over 20 bucks to ship a few engines a year or so ago and I lost my butt, the 5 engines only brought about 15-20 bucks , I think I had 12 dollars shipping and it cost about 22 dollars to ship them. That's before ebay and paypal fees.


PLEASE understand, paypal fees, ebay fees and packing materials do cost a good penny.


----------



## JCIS4ME

QUOTE . . .
"PLEASE understand, paypal fees, ebay fees and packing materials do cost a good penny."
Most of HO O Scale trains can fit in either a Priority medium or large FLAT RATE Boxes for less than 22 bucks, when I was selling I used the flat rate all the time and always advised in the description Check my other auctions, combined shipping what ever will fit in the flat rate box ships! Never really had problems with shipping, and like shaygetz stated, start everything at .99 most of the time you win some but sometimes you don't!


----------



## Streamliner

To properly sell on eBay, a seller really should look at all shipping options, with each buyer’s zip code. So many times, UPS or FedEx will be SO much less than USPS. Sometimes, FedEx will be somewhat less than UPS or UPS may be lower. I put it in all my listings that the choice of carrier is MINE.


----------



## Desperado

Sideways said:


> Was looking into finding a mid sized tank engine like the Bachmann saddle tank, so I checked eBay for any deals before looking at online retailers and I was a bit shocked....
> View attachment 555919
> View attachment 555921
> 
> How is the shipping so expensive??? Do sellers charge whatever they want for shipping, or does it legit cost that much? The prices themselves are usually decent, and that Mantua is almost exactly what I was looking for, but I'm not paying the same amount for shipping as for the actual product. Then there are sellers like this:
> View attachment 555922
> 
> Who do the right thing, and don't try to get retail prices (before shipping), and sometimes above, for a pre-owned product. eBay seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to this, and I know its usually better to buy from an online shop, but sometimes a great deal comes along. Do you guys think eBay is really worth the major expenses and risks to save a few bucks? And am I just not used to the cost of this hobby yet, or is train=$$$ a rule of the secondary market?





shaygetz said:


> We call them "bidiots" and they're a sight to behold. You see them go beyond a reasonable price into lala land. Why? Who knows...but they're willingly paying it, the check clears and I'm just ducky sending it to them.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


I have been buying a lot recently on ebay. Shipping is in fact crazy. With the issues with USPS taking so long - most people are going for UPS or Fedex options which are always more expensive. That said; I have recently come into contact with "biddiots". Watched a "bidding war" recently where the price was getting crazy ($89 for an MTH Lackawana tanker car). I did buy a new MTH Pensy F-3 set at Tranz.com for a very reasonable price - same type (model, year, flag) of item on ebay was going for $100 + more. When I sold on ebay I contact the seller and just ask them how would they like it shipped and negotiated a reasonable flat price for their invoice.


----------



## x_doug_x

JCIS4ME said:


> QUOTE . . .
> "PLEASE understand, paypal fees, ebay fees and packing materials do cost a good penny."
> Most of HO O Scale trains can fit in either a Priority medium or large FLAT RATE Boxes for less than 22 bucks, when I was selling I used the flat rate all the time and always advised in the description Check my other auctions, combined shipping what ever will fit in the flat rate box ships! Never really had problems with shipping, and like shaygetz stated, start everything at .99 most of the time you win some but sometimes you don't!



I refuse to start anything at .99 cents. There is a minimum i'm going to take on some stuff and if it doesn't reach that price i'll keep it. I'm not going to take a chance of having to pay someone to take something i'm selling which is the case i've had on a few heavier lots.


----------



## Sideways

x_doug_x said:


> I refuse to start anything at .99 cents. There is a minimum i'm going to take on some stuff and if it doesn't reach that price i'll keep it. I'm not going to take a chance of having to pay someone to take something i'm selling which is the case i've had on a few heavier lots.


As far as I know, there is something called a reserve price. Basically an absolute minimum. When an auction closes, and the winning bidder hasn't met the reserve, they can either leave the item or pay whatever the price may be. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure thats how it works. That 0.99$ would likely earn you more $$$ as you would bring in a much larger swarm of bidders with the lower initial cost, raising the chances of 3 or 4 of said bidders being "bidiots". Thats how I see it anyway


----------



## afboundguy

Setting a reserve price costs a fee. I forget what it is but it's usually at least a few bucks which is sort of annoying IMO...


----------



## x_doug_x

afboundguy said:


> Setting a reserve price costs a fee. I forget what it is but it's usually at least a few bucks which is sort of annoying IMO...




^^^^ What this guy said, it's much easier and cheaper to just put a higher starting price, for example the least you'd take. People bidding on ebay does confuse me sometimes, it's almost like a lot don't know how to use ebay to it's fullest advantage, I have seen 2 items on ebay several times, or multiple items, One buy it now that anyone bidding on that item they are bidding on could buy at any time and one bids, sometimes the bid item sells for more than what anyone who bid on it could have just bought the other item on ebay for.


----------



## x_doug_x

Also, ignore high shipping prices, any time you buy on ebay just calculate the shipping and item price as the total and use that to bid. it's all pretty much the same, some people just put a higher shipping price to compensate for a lower starting price. At the end of the day if someone lists something for 20 dollars starting bid and 20 dollars shipping, it's really no different than 40 dollars free shipping. that's just the least they would take for the item shipped. back in the day ebay used to charge less fees on shipping than the auction, so you could list something for say 30 dollars shipping and 10 dollars starting bid, if the item sold for the 40 dollars total, you only had to pay fees on the 10 dollars. They have since changed that though. A lot of people still do it because of the idea though too.


----------



## Old_Hobo

That still makes the prices too high, no matter how you want to mask it....


----------



## CTValleyRR

Old_Hobo said:


> That still makes the prices too high, no matter how you want to mask it....


Exactly. Unless it's some rare item that you simply must have at all costs (and I can't actually give you an example of something I would put in that category), always look at the cost to get in your hands, not just the purchase price.

My only purchase from Lenz Hobby Shop, they beat everyone else's price by about 15%. So I ordered it. It said "Available"... not "In Stock". I've since learned that "Available" is code for "we can order it for you". So 3 weeks later, when they finally shipped it (UPS Ground), they charged me $32 for shipping and handling, making it far more expensive than the other vendors I was looking at. When I complained, they said, "That's what it costs us to ship".

I never bought from them again. And funny thing, they're out of business now.


----------



## prrfan

According to a recent article, Marklin claims that there is a huge resurgence in the model railroad hobby due to the pandemic. They can’t keep up with demand and are trying to increase their manufacturing capacity. 

I’m not sure if this surge in interest is limited to Europe or is worldwide. This combined with shipping and supply problems from manufacturers may explain some of the price issues. 
Normally prices on eBay would be falling at about this time of year but that doesn’t seem to be the case now. 
Guess it’s a good time to sell.


----------



## CTValleyRR

That would make sense. Couple that with tense trade relations with China, and shipping delays due to Covid-19 (Walthers has blamed the fact that they still don't have their new turnouts in stock in these last two factors), and that could be a real issue.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962

My wife is an artist and we ship items pretty regularly. Shipping costs can be very high, especially if you choose the wrong method. A 1-2 day delivery time difference can double or triple a price.


----------



## DawiidL

eBay has always been like that. Anyway, I don't think that Amazon or any other platform is better. Probably the product itself is expensive by default. Shipping can be expensive too, especially if you order from another country. I've heard that shipping from Australia or EU is very expensive, and it was like that even before the pandemics. But I ordered some automatic car parts from China and used the tracking china post services to follow my order. It wasn't that expensive as I thought and items even arrived without problems during the trip. Interesting...


----------



## vette-kid

I've noticed more absurd shipping charges lately. It's ebay, watch and wait. Kind like a fleamarket, sometimes there are good deals, sometimes it's over priced and sometimes it's just junk. 

There was a post on here a while back about someone selling a collection off and it was listed with insane shipping charges. I think he claimed that eBay calculated the shipping somehow and it was off?? Maybe contact the seller about shipping and see if that's the case?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954

I saw a DDA40X on eBay for $249.95 and since the seller Model Train Market also has their own site I checked it where it was listed at $214.95 so I bought it there. $35 cheaper with no sales tax. Both listed free shipping. Checking to see if the seller sells else where can save money.


----------



## shaygetz

I sell on eBay from time to time, they charge a percentage of the shipping charges, just like final value fees, but this seems only to have encouraged even more outlandish s/h charges. A guy like me who only charges exact postage gets penalized for playing it straight. 

I also start all of my auctions at $.99, that way, the buyer sets the price. I've seen things go for crazy, stupid prices and I've seen some disappointing ones. All in all though, I do well enough, about $.82 for every dollar raised after fees -- which by the way, is actually better than most auction houses. and certainly better than commissioned sales.

Deals still exist on eBay, but it takes work and caution. I automatically ignore unreasonable shipping charges and absurd "Buy it now"s. It also helps that I'm an eclectic modeler, road name or model rarely matters, making for some exceptional deals.


----------



## billwiz

Sideways said:


> Was looking into finding a mid sized tank engine like the Bachmann saddle tank, so I checked eBay for any deals before looking at online retailers and I was a bit shocked....
> View attachment 555919
> View attachment 555921
> 
> How is the shipping so expensive??? Do sellers charge whatever they want for shipping, or does it legit cost that much? The prices themselves are usually decent, and that Mantua is almost exactly what I was looking for, but I'm not paying the same amount for shipping as for the actual product. Then there are sellers like this:
> View attachment 555922
> 
> Who do the right thing, and don't try to get retail prices (before shipping), and sometimes above, for a pre-owned product. eBay seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to this, and I know its usually better to buy from an online shop, but sometimes a great deal comes along. Do you guys think eBay is really worth the major expenses and risks to save a few bucks? And am I just not used to the cost of this hobby yet, or is train=$$$ a rule of the secondary market?


I sold some items and actually lost money on the shipping. I set it up with a fixed rate based on Ebay estimated guess, and in the end, it cost more to ship than I charged.


----------



## Model Train Depo

On Model Train Depo, if I see sellers overcharging for shipping, I contact them and ask if they can be reasonable with the shipping costs. They usually adjust shipping rates within reason.


----------



## Bryan Moran

Unfortunately I have allowed the dealers on ebay to get under my skin a bit. I am not an ebay fan and hope that as a platform it will tail off over the coming years. I enjoyed it when it was an auction, per se, versus simply a place to sell items now. 

And listings are free. So seller-dealers who jack prices up and then let that item sit for as long as 2-3 years are what irks me the most. Many have banned me from their offerings. 

One of the biggest pet peeves is that a person can go look at what an MTH item cost new, at least for now, on the MTH Product Locater. If dealers were honest, forthright people they would put that in their sale ad (not going to call it an auction) They often put the MTH item number, but you have to know about the MTH Product Locater. 

If they directed potential buyers there, the buyers would see that they are paying more now then when new. 

That's not my issue with dealers. That you might pay more. MTH and Lionel put their product in catalogs and only a certain amount was ordered. Many folks who collect specific road names gravitate toward those names, order the items but are not going to sell them later. Their widows usually do, and to dealers who buy lots at 20 cents on the dollar. 

Now, years later in O Scale most of these items are still nice, and with a finite market a guy like me sees it on ebay I will buy it. Because MTH is out of business and the other players have increasingly limited offerings in their catalogs. 

So I have no issue with dealers asking for more than the item sold for new. But gouging to me in a "Buy It Now" format is not ethical. That's just my opinion and brings on the inevitable comments about "just walk away then, you aren't forced to buy it." all those comments, which are true. 

But that does not change the fact it's a "passive aggresive" greedy way to do business, and ebay promotes it with "Buy It Now" 

Like some others, I do sell on ebay. It's usually a correction of my interests. I recently sold off all of my Union Pacific, except some rolling stock. I started them as true auctions take it or leave it. That is the way ebay started, and should be - or they should separate the marketing types. I know they have a tab on the left for live auctions only, but I don't want to miss anything. 

I guess the only thing to do is see if time wears down these dealers and the ebay business model to make it less of a player.


----------



## Desperado

Bryan Moran said:


> Unfortunately I have allowed the dealers on ebay to get under my skin a bit. I am not an ebay fan and hope that as a platform it will tail off over the coming years. I enjoyed it when it was an auction, per se, versus simply a place to sell items now.
> 
> And listings are free. So seller-dealers who jack prices up and then let that item sit for as long as 2-3 years are what irks me the most. Many have banned me from their offerings.
> 
> One of the biggest pet peeves is that a person can go look at what an MTH item cost new, at least for now, on the MTH Product Locater. If dealers were honest, forthright people they would put that in their sale ad (not going to call it an auction) They often put the MTH item number, but you have to know about the MTH Product Locater.
> 
> If they directed potential buyers there, the buyers would see that they are paying more now then when new.
> 
> That's not my issue with dealers. That you might pay more. MTH and Lionel put their product in catalogs and only a certain amount was ordered. Many folks who collect specific road names gravitate toward those names, order the items but are not going to sell them later. Their widows usually do, and to dealers who buy lots at 20 cents on the dollar.
> 
> Now, years later in O Scale most of these items are still nice, and with a finite market a guy like me sees it on ebay I will buy it. Because MTH is out of business and the other players have increasingly limited offerings in their catalogs.
> 
> So I have no issue with dealers asking for more than the item sold for new. But gouging to me in a "Buy It Now" format is not ethical. That's just my opinion and brings on the inevitable comments about "just walk away then, you aren't forced to buy it." all those comments, which are true.
> 
> But that does not change the fact it's a "passive aggresive" greedy way to do business, and ebay promotes it with "Buy It Now"
> 
> Like some others, I do sell on ebay. It's usually a correction of my interests. I recently sold off all of my Union Pacific, except some rolling stock. I started them as true auctions take it or leave it. That is the way ebay started, and should be - or they should separate the marketing types. I know they have a tab on the left for live auctions only, but I don't want to miss anything.
> 
> I guess the only thing to do is see if time wears down these dealers and the ebay business model to make it less of a player.


I agree with a lot of your comments. I do use ebay a lot for buying - not really a seller. When buying I prefer the "Auction" option. TBH I do look at the buy it now as well (so I don't miss out on an item) just in case. I look at the shipping costs and I will pass on an item if it is, in my opinion, too high. A case in point - I am an Erie Lackawanna fan. There is a rounded side hopper on ebay that has the Erie Lackawanna route on the sides. It looks really cool. It is a "Buy It Now" - not an auction - and is at $110.00 (not including shipping). It has been out there for several months - at least 6 months. I will never buy it as such. 

I am not sure why a seller would keep something out there like that and keep paying for the listing. At some point I would think the cost of continuing to list it would erode the "profit" that they would make on it. Same thing goes on the shall we say ridiculous prices on cabooses these days? Several over $100 - even $175! Crazy prices...and I assume these are crazy sellers. Unless it's a loco in a road name I want; I don't see value of paying over $100. Maybe I am just getting old - but come on.

I know there was a time when people did (maybe still do) use ebay as a business. I can understand that - but unrealistic pricing is not a smart business model.


----------



## trainhawk

This "over-priced" trend has also become prevalent at model train shows. People selling clearly old products, or even preowned items for today's retail prices or more. It's the same on ebay. Don't get me wrong, there are expensive items out there that are worth the money, if you know what you're looking for. I defer to the law of supply and demand. Demand up, price up. Demand down, price down. The bottom line is if people pay the ridiculous prices, the sellers will continue to push the envelope as far as they can. It is capitalism, afterall. 

Alternatively, and I'm speaking for myself, so I don't intend to offend anyone. Model railroading used to imply that _modeling_ was done to achieve the results. If you don't have the skills, and you're not willing to learn, then pay the prices and stop whining.

I came to the realization a few years back that I could either whine about the prices, quit the hobby and pout or learn how to make more stuff for myself. There are many great free resources on the internet to learn how to increase your skills. That being said, along with traditional types of modeling, it has become affordable to use cad software and to own a 3D printer. I'm referring to the LCD resin type not the filament type. I model in n scale, so the filament type are useless for me. With some learning and practice, I've been able to make things (in N scale) that have better resolution than production injection molded parts. Seriously.

The more we learn to make for ourselves, and perhaps share with like-minded people, the more our own enjoyment becomes unreliant on the "ridiculous prices" or poor business choices the handful of manufacturers make, and the more fun we will have. This is supposed to be fun...


----------



## Desperado

trainhawk said:


> This "over-priced" trend has also become prevalent at model train shows. People selling clearly old products, or even preowned items for today's retail prices or more. It's the same on ebay. Don't get me wrong, there are expensive items out there that are worth the money, if you know what you're looking for. I defer to the law of supply and demand. Demand up, price up. Demand down, price down. The bottom line is if people pay the ridiculous prices, the sellers will continue to push the envelope as far as they can. It is capitalism, afterall.
> 
> Alternatively, and I'm speaking for myself, so I don't intend to offend anyone. Model railroading used to imply that _modeling_ was done to achieve the results. If you don't have the skills, and you're not willing to learn, then pay the prices and stop whining.
> 
> I came to the realization a few years back that I could either whine about the prices, quit the hobby and pout or learn how to make more stuff for myself. There are many great free resources on the internet to learn how to increase your skills. That being said, along with traditional types of modeling, it has become affordable to use cad software and to own a 3D printer. I'm referring to the LCD resin type not the filament type. I model in n scale, so the filament type are useless for me. With some learning and practice, I've been able to make things (in N scale) that have better resolution than production injection molded parts. Seriously.
> 
> The more we learn to make for ourselves, and perhaps share with like-minded people, the more our own enjoyment becomes unreliant on the "ridiculous prices" or poor business choices the handful of manufacturers make, and the more fun we will have. This is supposed to be fun...


Absolutely AGREE! I am at the point of trying to learn how to do some of the actual crafting skills. We are all in different places in terms of a skill set. I would like to start making things - like trees, terrain, etc. My next step is to start watching and taking notes on some available Youtube resources. I have, in the past, subscribed to a few magazines - but my patience (if that is the right word) is wearing thin. Without naming them, several magazines are nothing but ads and constantly fill up my email with renewal offers. Very little of the actual material. 

As far as ebay is concerned - a good resource for purchasing and seeing what is out there. If you come across something that interests you, fantastic, otherwise it is not the only venue.


----------



## Old_Hobo

As for high prices on eBay…..don’t pay them, do your research into what the price should be, and stick to that….we only have ourselves to blame for the high prices, because if people are still willing to pay those high prices, then they will keep pricing things higher…..it’s not rocket science people….


----------



## Trainfanforlife

I been on eBay since it began 20+ years ago. I have sold thousands while also spending thousands in those decades. However, today eBay is just not the same as it once was. A ton of China companies on there in disguise as a local Bob just selling a few items because he doesn’t need them any more. eBay is now too commercialized with seller accounts in the 10’s of thousands inventory wise. Just about every seller believes consumers do not check postal rates so they all inflated in absurd ways. 

EBay has allowed or implemented changes big and small a little at a time. Changing things gradually goes more unnoticed compared to dozens of changes at once. I do not feel eBay is for the small guys. Seller fees are up, shipping is up, the items cost is up, the feedback favors the buyer no matter how pathetic of a buyer they were…. eBay WAS a great business model for lots and lots of people. As with all companies the power of greed brings changes. These constant changes eventually ruins the business model from where it got its start. 

That’s where eBay is now…. It was not uncommon for me to have the equivalent to a purchase a day when considering a 30 day month. I now may have 1 - 2 purchases a month, often 0 a month. It wasn’t uncommon to push out 250 - 300 items a month as a seller. Today I sell absolutely nothing per month. 

I am a creature of habit so once I get familiar with the bones of a system it takes me a while to change those bones. However, with that said there are many other platforms out there gunning for eBay’s position in the e-commerce arena. It will eventually happen simply because all those happy people using eBay for 2 decades started becoming unhappy years ago. 

This is where the saying “if it’s not broke, do not try to fix it” comes into play. eBay is all about eBay and that’s not a good business model at all. The site just continues to become less and less attractive. There literally are no true good deals to be had on eBay in comparison to its beginning.


----------



## 65446

*Don't blame eBay* ! Blame the Manufacturer, dealer, and/or shipper !! Also, it depends on what you're buying..Old analog DC locos can be as cheap as $25...If you want HO DCC/'Sound on board' you're hovering in the $250.00 and upward area.
It is what it is ! Remain in the hobby and find your ideal sand box or leave the hobby..What can you do ? It's capitalism...


----------



## Desperado

I appreciate all that has been said - mainly because it comes from across the board. All kinds of differing opinions and that is great. It is important though to not particularly put the "blame" any one thing. My experience may be different that others - we all have different experiences within the hobby. It's never all one thing or all another. 

What, in my opinion, is important is for each person that uses ebay to make their own decisions and do their own gut check. I have purchased a total of 36 items in the past 18 months. I have not had a bad experience. I have bought items at a reasonable amount (just bought on auction an MTH Railking NYC boxcar for $25 plus $11 shipping). Was not anything special - new in box and a line that I have in my collection. 

That's my experience. Someone else my spend an awful lot more for a more specialized item and have bad luck too. It all depends. My point to all this is that it is important to do you own gut check on the items you may be interested in. I've posted this type of thing before. How bad do you want it? Is it a must have? Does your local shop not have it? Or is it just a nice to have type purchase? Those questions dictate, at least to me, how to approach buying it. Bottom line - if it is a must have and my local shop does not have it and cannot get it and it can only be found on ebay - I am most likely going to scrutinize everything about the listing, perhaps bid hard for it and maybe contact the seller too.


----------



## 65446

*Desperado*,
What do mean you "appreciate all that has been said " ? Last time I looked you weren't the OPer..


----------



## JeffHurl

That doesn't mean he can't appreciate the comments.


----------



## sjm9911

Ok, i have not bought anything in years. Tbh, i can not belive what people are paying. Some is worth it most isnt. Covid has given people too much time to play with there trains. This may be a good thing, but not for me that is used to getting stuff for half of what its selling for now. I can blame inflation, but its more people are home more, and wanting stuff to do. Demand drives up the prices. Supply for my post war stuff is allready maxed out, they arnt making more of it. Lol. All good . I have enough stuff , but im board also and want more.


----------



## Desperado

telltale said:


> *Desperado*,
> What do mean you "appreciate all that has been said " ? Last time I looked you weren't the OPer..


Wow. I have read the comments in the thread and appreciate the differing points of view. I am not sure how that could be taken as offensive.


----------



## Old_Hobo

It’s not offensive…..just another “expert“ spouting off….. 😆


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

telltale said:


> *Desperado*,
> What do mean you "appreciate all that has been said " ? Last time I looked you weren't the OPer..


Just because he isn't the OP, that doesn't mean he can't have an opinion! This is a discussion board. I think you need to lighten up.


----------



## Trainfanforlife

Desperado said:


> Wow. I have read the comments in the thread and appreciate the differing points of view. I am not sure how that could be taken as offensive.


A certain few are offended easily on here and thinks everyone should be politically correct perhaps? I have no idea. However, those few come off as aggressive, attacking and very inserting of their opinion. It’s a train forum for crying out loud so why is everyone so sensitive to every little thing? Very diverse group here I tell ya…. I personally think many members are afraid to speak on things so they don’t have to deal with the attacks, the sensitive male Karen’s, the their way or the highway…. It definitely stunts the growth of the forum and distracts to why we are even here. It’s crazy…. We are model train enthusiasts - the LAST place anyone would think to meet so much hostility over simply sharing stories, opinions, advice etc…. Again very bizarre mix here…


----------



## JeffHurl

When I was first getting into this hobby about a year ago, I landed here as opposed to other sites because I felt like the people here were more responsive to my questions. I've gotten used to the abrasive demeaner that some members here exhibit. I still appreciate their intent, even though the message is sometimes abrasive, if not down right "holier than thou"... I don't mind swallowing my pride as long as I can learn something while doing so. I just roll my eyes, and gain solace in the fact that I'm not like that, lol!

I guess I'd rather hear a curmudgeon's advice here than ask and get nothing on a different site.

So, on to better things.


----------



## Desperado

I have read over my post several times now and I honestly don't know what I said to offend. I qualified my commentary with terms "in my opinion", "my experience", "at least to me",  "All kinds of differing opinions and that is great". 

I am really sorry if anyone out there took offense - it certainly was not my intention of making anyone unhappy / uncomfortable.


----------



## Trainfanforlife

Desperado said:


> I have read over my post several times now and I honestly don't know what I said to offend. I qualified my commentary with terms "in my opinion", "my experience", "at least to me", "All kinds of differing opinions and that is great".
> 
> I am really sorry if anyone out there took offense - it certainly was not my intention of making anyone unhappy / uncomfortable.


You didn’t say anything offensive that’s just it! I posted a simple poll for fun, discussion, different likes and dislikes of manufacturers etc.. just friendly adult chat about the hobby to get to know each other a little if you will. Well, I got attacked that my list was terrible, that particular person’s favorite wasn’t on the list, questioned why I even did the poll, one went as far as to quote my inexperience because of the list!? and yes I could on. I couldn’t make this stuff up but it’s right here on the forum. Inexperienced? I been in the hobby for 38 years and I am not even 50 years old so… yeah.. this is what is happening on here by only a few individuals. I didn’t do or say anything offensive nor did you…. It’s the reality of tolerance on this site by leadership or lack of and this is a problem that’s been on here for years. Yet no one understands it so they just deal with it. it stunts the growth of the site by leaps and bounds when you can not speak on a forum which are created to speak on. Yet life goes on.


----------



## sjm9911

Back on track, lol.
Look at this , it might go for more the the train. Lol.


----------



## Old_Hobo

I wonder what kind of box they ship that box in… 😆


----------



## Old_Hobo

Trainfanforlife said:


> You didn’t say anything offensive that’s just it! I posted a simple poll for fun, discussion, different likes and dislikes of manufacturers etc.. just friendly adult chat about the hobby to get to know each other a little if you will. Well, I got attacked that my list was terrible, that particular person’s favorite wasn’t on the list, questioned why I even did the poll, one went as far as to quote my inexperience because of the list!? and yes I could on. I couldn’t make this stuff up but it’s right here on the forum. Inexperienced? I been in the hobby for 38 years and I am not even 50 years old so… yeah.. this is what is happening on here by only a few individuals. I didn’t do or say anything offensive nor did you…. It’s the reality of tolerance on this site by leadership or lack of and this is a problem that’s been on here for years. Yet no one understands it so they just deal with it. it stunts the growth of the site by leaps and bounds when you can not speak on a forum which are created to speak on. Yet life goes on.


You say there’s a problem that‘s been on this forum for years? But you just joined here 3 days ago…..? 🤣


----------



## sjm9911

Good advice GRJ. And thats for everyone. Yea, I said it. Lol. 

Okay now , let go play with our trains! Go, go ,go! 

Besides no one wants to see me break out my soapbox.


----------



## kilowatt62

Sargent Hulka! “Who’s your buddy, who’s your pal?” Lighten up, was my thought as well. 
A narcissist usually feels themselves being threatened when others express a differing viewpoint. It stems from a delusional thought process. When triggered, the grammar quality also begins to falter and a bad temper flares up. Then the tables get turned as they accuse others of the very thing they themselves are guilty of. “It’s not me, it’s you.” They’re also quite braggadocios too. 38 out of nearly 50 years... Most of us here have been modeling since well before 1972. “Pushing lectern aside now.” 


Mama said; 
“Never argue with an imbecile. For they will bring you down to their level, then beat you with experience.”


----------



## JeffHurl

Old_Hobo said:


> You say there’s a problem that‘s been on this forum for years? But you just joined here 3 days ago…..? 🤣


It's completely normal for people to read threads from years gone by. Some of the best information I have gained here is from posts that are quite old... From long before I joined.

But yeah, it is kind of funny until you really think about it. There are several members here who have valuable knowledge, and are willing to share and help others. Unfortunately, many of those people also have what I would call poor social skills. So it helps to have thick skin when seeking advice here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Trainfanforlife said:


> There literally are no true good deals to be had on eBay in comparison to its beginning.


It's called supply and demand. If those prices weren't supported by purchases, they would go lower. Obviously, someone is biting at the current prices.


----------



## Trainfanforlife

Granted this is not a train item per say but it’s in scale as a 1:87. It showed up in my recommended just a few minutes ago but this is a real ad here… 









Peterbilt 379/Talbert 55Sa 1/87Ho Scale Brass Mol | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Peterbilt 379/Talbert 55Sa 1/87Ho Scale Brass Mol at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Trainfanforlife

Old_Hobo said:


> You say there’s a problem that‘s been on this forum for years? But you just joined here 3 days ago…..? 🤣


Exactly and you just keep on thinking I joined just a few days ago. 😂😂😂😂😂 That’s all you need to know. How much longer are you going to stalk every thread I am on? You and your grandpa bully buddies needs more hobbies man give it a break. I never address any thing I write to you or your bully buddies yet you always surface. Its Embarrassing for you so give up the stalking Hobo.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Trainfanforlife
Joined Feb 13, 2022
33 Posts

That‘s why I keep thinking that….is this incorrect…?

Oh, and you just addressed the above post to me, so keep it up…..gives me an excuse to stalk you….


----------



## prrfan

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's called supply and demand. If those prices weren't supported by purchases, they would go lower. Obviously, someone is biting at the current prices.


Yes, and I have seen some really puzzling buying behavior on it some years back. Not sure it still occurs, but I can remember looking at a page of listings for a common item, an Athearn Blue Box loco say, and 5 or 6 sellers will offer similar price plus shipping, around $25 or $30. And sometimes one would be triple or quadruple that, and these ridiculously priced items would still sell. 
Same exact item, not DCC added or custom painted or even rare road name. Same. 

So who does this? With the ‘normal priced’ items still listed? It’s like going into a store and deliberately buying something an an astronomical price while the the same item is sitting next to it with the regular price. Makes no sense at all yet I’ve seen it more than a few times.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Buy do they really sell at the higher prices, or are these auctions one of those scam things…..the rest of us don’t ever find out after the auction closes, only the seller and buyer are contacted….


----------



## prrfan

Old_Hobo said:


> Buy do they really sell at the higher prices, or are these auctions one of those scam things…..the rest of us don’t ever find out after the auction closes, only the seller and buyer are contacted….


There’s no way of knowing, for sure. The ones I saw showed up in the Sold listings. One of my friends and I used to joke that maybe Free Shipping lured people in. But if something was 40 plus 7.50 shipping , 75.00 and free shipping is a better deal? It might seem so if one had no basic math skills, and then after volunteer tutoring in an Adult Literacy program I discovered that there’s a surprising number of people that do not. So then it stops being a joke. But…the more plausible answer is a scam, but why? How does it work?


----------



## CTValleyRR

prrfan said:


> There’s no way of knowing, for sure. The ones I saw showed up in the Sold listings. One of my friends and I used to joke that maybe Free Shipping lured people in. But if something was 40 plus 7.50 shipping , 75.00 and free shipping is a better deal? It might seem so if one had no basic math skills, and then after volunteer tutoring in an Adult Literacy program I discovered that there’s a surprising number of people that do not. So then it stops being a joke. But…the more plausible answer is a scam, but why? How does it work?


No, it's not a joke. My mother was never good with money, but since she turned 80 (more or less) 10 years ago, she's been really bad. She'll give $100 each to ten charities, and then complain that she's "lost" $1000. Fortunately, I've been doing her finances for about 4 years now, so at least she's not giving money to Nigerian princes (which, by some miracle, she never fell for.... although she did ALMOST fall for the "grandchild needs money for bail" scam -- to hear my son tell it, he walked in right as she was about to give them her bank account number). 

A lot of people are "transactional", that is, they consider the effects of each individual action (the purchase and the shipping, for instance), but not how they work together to create a whole.


----------



## kilowatt62

And then,,,there are the folks of the mindset that believe, if its cheap it must be inferior in some way so, better to pay the higher price because it will be in better condition. Or, the price is higher so it must be better. True story.


----------



## Valsmere

I would say about half of my trains come from eBay, the other half is from hobby shops or member to member type sales. For example facebook groups or message boards. My eBay experience has been overall fine with a few exception. One lot I bought stands out in memory as being more or less unsatisfactory. However that being said it was a spur of the moment decision and I should have looked closer at the lot, yet I know with a little effort I can make it work for me. I have sold in the past on eBay and hated it to be honest, non paying bidders, and scammers. 
When I do buy it really comes down to checking on the ratings and generally knowing the going prices for the item being considered. With Marklin trains it really boils down to what I feel is fair although deals are out there just takes some digging. One thing I stick by is the price I want to pay period and stick to that preset limit that is self imposed. I do look at the shipping costs and if I feel that they are out of whack I pass and keep looking.
Have I over paid for an item? I’m sure I have, but I try to keep it within reason. As som one else said follow your gut. I think once I had a second chance offer but it wasn’t crazy and it was what I felt was within what I was willing to pay.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Just bought something on eBay, and only paid $23.36, plus $3.59 shipping, to Canada yet!

Can’t complain about the costs, for the item and the shipping!









So, why are model trains so expensive to ship…..?


----------



## Bryan Moran

I recently consolidated my items and put a lot on ebay. I set shipping at $12-$15 for rolling stock and $22 to $25 for locomotives. I still lose about $2-$10 per item.


----------



## Bryan Moran

Desperado said:


> I have read over my post several times now and I honestly don't know what I said to offend. I qualified my commentary with terms "in my opinion", "my experience", "at least to me", "All kinds of differing opinions and that is great".
> 
> I am really sorry if anyone out there took offense - it certainly was not my intention of making anyone unhappy / uncomfortable.


No nobody important has considered your posts objectionable.


----------

